# Red Bliss Potato Salad.. got a TNT Recipe?



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2009)

I am tasked with bringing Red Bliss Potato Salad to a pot luck on Friday.

Want some classic mustard based tater salad? Not a problem.

But Red Bliss? Heck, I had to google to find out those are basically
"new potatoes", LOL!

So, anyone have a good recipe for this style tater salad? 

I have been advised it should have "lots of crispy bacon" in it, please.

(This is a request from none other than my wife's Phd advisor, who vaguely remembers a "potato salad from her youth that was called Red Bliss, had lots of bacon and maybe green pepper..."

Halp! My wife's career might hang on a tater salad!!!
(OK, not really, but it makes a good tag line, huh?)


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 23, 2009)

classic: mayo (I prefer M Whip), mustard to taste. Really yellow. Add some chopped celery and hardboiled egg. Maybe some pickle relish. bit of sugar, pepper.
Or
less mustard/more mayo, add celery, and chopped or sliced cucumber, (Wash to take of protective wax, then score the skin with a veg. peeler and slice or dice. Nice if you keep the skins on the potatoes, too). Add some celery seed to the dressing. s&p to taste
Both are great with bacon tossed in at the end. I also love a good German style, made with the hot bacon drippings, cider vinegar type dressing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2009)

red potatoes
green onion
celery
mayonnaise
s&p
apple cider vinegar 

Once potatoes are cooked sprinkle with apple cider vinegar and cover for about 15 minutes. Toss everything else together.

I guess you could add bacon and green pepper to this too. The key to this recipe is letting the potatoes soak up the vinegar. Everthing else is to taste. I like to keep things chopped fairly small.

A potato salad memory...tall order to fill! 

The potato salad I normally make is much like Wyogal's.  The one posted above is totally different and still very good.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 23, 2009)

ah yes, green onions, forgot about those.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 23, 2009)

*Red Potato Salad (Click here for recipe)*

this is TNT i hope you enjoy.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw that msmofet... do you have quantities of the ingredients?

oops, I see now you don't... hmmm, am I brave? LOL


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2009)

GrillingFool - did you do a websearch on "Red Bliss Potato Salad"?  Because I just did & was inundated with recipes - most all quite similar.  Apparently it IS a very specific type of potato salad that definitely DOES contain bacon, among other things.  You apparently can't just add bacon to any old potato salad recipe & call it "Red Bliss Potato Salad".  You might want to check some of those out since none of the suggestions here seem to resemble the Red Bliss Potato Salad recipes I saw (no offense to everyone trying to help!).


----------



## msmofet (Jul 23, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> I saw that msmofet... do you have quantities of the ingredients?


 
well that is a hard one. it depends on how much and how many people you will have and/or is needed. 

start with these estimates and go from there depending on number of people and your taste.

Red potatoes - washed, unpeeled & cubed, boiled in salted water
start with small potatoes that come in the 1 1/2 lb bags or small loose and shoot for 5 lbs.

Celery - chopped fine
4 or 5 stalks

Scallions - chopped fine, green included
1 bunch

Fresh parsley - chopped fine
1/4 cup appox. start with less and work up to the full 1/4 cup till it looks rite

Mayonnaise
use as much or little of a 32 oz. bottle 

Sour cream
start with 8 oz and do same as mayo

White vinegar
1 or 2 Tbls

Remember potatoes don't absorb the dressing like macaroni so keep in mind if you want the finished "wetness" of salad to be dry or soupy and adjust mayo, vinegar and sour cream according to use taste.

Dry mustard
1/8 tsp

Salt and ground black pepper to taste


and you can add as much crispy cooked bacon as you would like!! be creative and make this salad your OWN!!


i hope this helps.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep, Breezy, thanks for pointing that out. Here's a google link:
red bliss potato salad recipe - Google Search


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2009)

This one seems to have everything you are looking for.


----------



## nanat (Jul 23, 2009)

I make a pretty mean red potatoe salad, so I'm told.  It's good with idoho potatoes too, or any potatoe.  I think the secret, my aunt told me long ago, is baking the potatoes and not boiling them. It just gives it a better flavor and doesn't mush up as much as boiled.   But I put the chopped celery, purple onion, chopped bacon (not store bought bits) chopped dill weed, chopped boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish, mayo, tad of mustard, and tad of cider vineager.  Salt, pepper and I top it with Smoked Chili powder instead of paprika, especially if it's with BBA.


----------



## nanat (Jul 23, 2009)

I made this one day after I watched "Guys Big Bite".  Go to foodnetwork.com and search for 
*Goody Girl Championship Potatoes*

Recipe courtesy Guy Fieri

These are GREAT!  Something really different.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks y'all! 

Here's what I am going with:

For 2.5 lb taters

1/2 cup mayo
3 tbsp white wine
1 tbsp red or white vinegar
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4 cup onion
2 grn onion
1/2 cup celery
1/2 cup red bell pepper
4 boiled eggs
1 tsp sugar
3tbsp parsley
salt 
pepper

Might have to add a secret ingredient too.. hmmmm....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2009)

Just my two cents - apple cider vinegar would be better than white.  Your secret ingredient (it is one of my favorite herbs) could be tarragon.  Don't forget that it appears dill weed is key in Red Bliss Potato Salad.  What happened to the bacon?  Oh...I had it on my grilled cheese...sorry!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 24, 2009)

So it turned out to be a mostly vegetarian crowd, and my bacon-ated tater salad was shunned by all but  a few, sigh. 
I think it turned out OK. Might mix in some dill and see what happens, that could be good! 
Oh, I wasn't the only one.. someone brought a crock pot of BBQ meatballs. They were excellent and I ate quite a few!
Oh well, still had a good time, met new people and listened to some actual back porch bluegrass mandolin and guitar!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> So it turned out to be a mostly vegetarian crowd, and my bacon-ated tater salad was shunned by all but a few, sigh.
> I think it turned out OK. Might mix in some dill and see what happens, that could be good!
> Oh, I wasn't the only one.. someone brought a crock pot of BBQ meatballs. They were excellent and I ate quite a few!
> Oh well, still had a good time, met new people and listened to some actual back porch bluegrass mandolin and guitar!


 sorry the salad didn't go over. to me i don't really think tater salad needs bacon but it sounds interesting!! look at it this way ... you liked it and you had some to take home!! if they all liked it you wouldn't be able to enjoy it tomorrow.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2009)

Well...I bet it was good.  I always think it is polite to give a heads up when vegetarians are present.  MOST things can be made to suit a vegetarian without much effort.  Sorry!

Msmofet - the only thing about this potato salad is bacon is a part of it.  I don't think bacon needs to be in potato salad either.  I also didn't think bacon needed to be part of an egg salad sandwich either..........UNTIL TONIGHT!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Well...I bet it was good. I always think it is polite to give a heads up when vegetarians are present. MOST things can be made to suit a vegetarian without much effort. Sorry!
> 
> Msmofet - the only thing about this potato salad is bacon is a part of it. I don't think bacon needs to be in potato salad either. I also didn't think bacon needed to be part of an egg salad sandwich either..........UNTIL TONIGHT!


 well now, bacon and eggs go together like peas and carrots!! LOL


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 25, 2009)

GrillingFool - you have absolutely NOTHING to feel bad about - I'm sure your salad was DELICIOUS.  Frankly, what happened was that you were duped (thru negligent hosts) into bringing a specific potato salad recipe whose primary ingredient was BACON to what turned out to be a primarily vegetarian party.

This is the fault of your hosts, NOT YOU.  

And for those of you who don't feel "bacon needs to be a part of a potato salad", you obviously have never had an excellent German Potato Salad or authentic Red Bliss Potato Salad.  How sad.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2009)

german potato salad hot or cold is fine IF you like that thing. (personally i think the german pot salads are nasty yellow colored overly wet mustard flavored and yucky but to each their own) but there are aslo many american potato salads made WITH red potatoes without bacon or wet mustard that are EXCELLENT!!


----------

